# cut a 27 degree angle on a 2x4"



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I need To cut a 27 degree angle on a 2×4", it would need to be at 63 degrees.Most saws do not go that far.So how do I do that on a miter saw?or can it be done?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Huh? You need to be a bit more specific… why can't you cut a 27 degree angle?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I need to have a 27 degree angle so wouldn't I have to cut it at 63 degrees,90-63=27? or is it to early and 27 degrees on the miter saw will yield a 27 degree angle.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

LOL - I'm pretty sure that a 27 degree angle on the saw will get you a 27 degree angle on the wood 

Go have some coffee!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

will do
thanks, now that it's typed out I don't know why it didn't register.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

From what reference is the 27° ? ..From the board edge, end or face ? If it's from the end you should be able to easily cut across the board as Brad suggests. If it's from the board edge or face I can understand how it would be more difficult.

What tool do you have to cut with ? ..Table saw ? ..Mitre saw ? ..Sabre saw ? ..Hand saw ?

Can you describe or make a sketch of the cut you want to make ?


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yonak beat me to it.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

power miter saw,and the drawing levan shows is the cut I need.have to recheck if it's off side or end. off the top of my head it's off end.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

If it's off the end you should be able to set your mitre saw to 27° and be good to go. If it's off the side it's a bit more cumbersome but still pretty easy. I usually cut a temporary fence that's 45°, clamp it against the mitre saw fence, set the piece to be cut against the 45 and set the saw to 18°. Re-check my numbers, but I think that will do it. You've got to confirm that your saw can make a long enough cut to cover the distance.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe an acute angle jig Not my project below but I did something similar to trim tops of pickets for a fence…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90167

EDIT - Exactly what Yonak described


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe it's called the complimentary angle. The red block shows 27° it connects parallel sides, the green block shows 63 and 27° because it connects a 90° right angle which must equal 180°.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

For the miter saw, make an acute angle jig, as suggested by hotbyte above.

Can also be cut on the table saw with a sled (use hold-downs):


----------

